# Pebbles due 8/18



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

My new doe Pebbles is due in about 3 weeks! I'm so excited! These will be my first Nubian babies  I'm thinking she will have twins


----------



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

How exiting! I am so happy for you! I got goats for milking but honestly, i am most exited about the little babies, they are adorable! And twins, you will get double the fun! Beautiful doe!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you! I love her  she's such a sweetie 
And the babies are super sweet!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow! You didn't tell me you were getting a pregnant doe! She's very pretty. I'm thinking pink for you!! Are you planning to keep any kids?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I thought I did! Huh.. I meant to! LOL! I got the two kids, Pebbles, and a LaMancha in milk  

Thank you! 
No, friends of ours reserved all the doe kids and she is only a FF so will find pet homes for any buck/wether kids


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Woohoo!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

How is she doing?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Doing good  getting wider and a bit fuller in the udder  17 days to go! :lol:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Have your new girls settled in all right?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yes, they are doing great  Pebby and Mocha settled right in! The babies took a little longer, but are doing great now!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

This is Pebby yesterday


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Now you need to by a nubian buck and name in Bam Bam


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ROFL!!! :lol: that works! Haha! Too funny!!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Yep, feel free to use it as an excuse to get another goat...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:lol: I don't dare ask for another goat for a few months! :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Looks like a single buck kid in there :chin: When you see feet hanging out, post a pic, I've been known to guess doe feet correctly :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Lacie that's mean!  LOL! I think buck/doe twins.. Or single doe.. (I really hope there is a doe! Lol!) 
I'll post pics of that and let you guess before I say what it Is


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

She doesn't look very big, so you'll probably get surprise quads or something like that though :ROFL: It's been known to happen.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! I wouldn't complain about that  she is rather deep as well 

I'll get y'all new pictures in the morning  the ones I got tonight didn't turn out well


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Wow you been busy since I haven't been around. She is nice looking. Thinking pink for you and can't wait to see the pictures. Hope all is well up your way. The girls are still doing great and being spoiled rotten..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Three doelings :girl::kidred::girl::kidred::girl::kidred:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

We sure have been Barbra  glad to here the girls are doing well!  how are you and your daughter and granddaughter doing? 

Thanks  she sure is a lovely girl! 

I like that better then Lacie's guess Laura  :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

How did I miss this thread!? :doh: Anyways, thinkin PINK! :girl::girl::kidred::kidred:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:laugh:
Thanks


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She's gorgeous!! How exciting!!! I'm guessing twin spotted paint does.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks! 
Spotted does would be great!  lol! But as long as they are all healthy I'll take whatever she gives me


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Are you taking her to sandwich?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I really want to! But I have no way to get her there.. :/ I'm still trying to figure out how I'm gonna get the five I want to bring there... I hate not having a truck and trailer lol!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm getting so excited to see these lil Nubian babies.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I am too! 
We picked up a new baby monitor today, kidding kit is out and eating to be brought outside.. we are all set and ready now


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*waiting.. Not eating... That would be strange.. :lol: darn spell check!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:ROFL: Gotta love spellcheck :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

It drives me crazy sometimes!! :lol:

And who is that cutie in your avatar?! Clair's boy?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:ROFL:~crazy goat lady~:goattruck:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Nope , that's my Claire


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Well it's true!! :lol: :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I knew it looked like her  but it looked smaller on my app so I guessed her little cutie that looked like her  lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

When she was young


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah , they looked so much alike when she was young , lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ah! That makes more sense! :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Where is this sandwich show ?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

The sandwich fair in sandwich NH.. About an hour and a half from me up north 

I've got to head to work, I'll ttyl :wave:


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> Where is this sandwich show ?


In Sandwich,.....
Now stop y'all are making me hungry.....:hammer:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:lol: 
It's such a weird name for a town! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Pictures from this morning... It's hard to get pics when you have three huge babies mauling you for snuggles! :lol:


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

I was just looking up about the Sandwich show... Nigerians are thrown into AOP.


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Oops... didn't see that post. She's looking great!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yah.. But, I'm thinking that they are gonna be the only breed in there.. Saanens are the only other not sanctioned.. And all the Saanen breeders around will probably be at Topsfield Fair. A MUCH bigger fair and it's the same time as Sandwich.

She is  can't wait!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I still say a single buck onder: I accept cash only, so keep that in mind when I get it right and you're mailing the bet money :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Well I think Pebbles is gonna go early  her udder was bigger last night and even bigger this morning


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Here is her udder just now... She's real crabby (she's not normally) and my mom can't find her ligs.. Shes sunken in around her tail head (I suck when it comes to the ligs :lol: I had a hard time finding them to begin with! :lol: )

She's due in 8 days.. Is this too soon? I felt the kids yesterday so it/they are still alive


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

IM FREAKING OUT SKYLA !!!!!!!!!

No , i don't think its too early , Baby and Claire went that early and all were just fine  

BUT SERIOUSLY IM FREAKING OUT HERE !!!!

Pebby was NEVER crabby , thats even hard to imagine , lol.

IM SERIOUSLY FREAKING OUT !!!!!

Ugh……..


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Naw, I think 14 days early is too early most times, but 8 days shouldn't be too bad. Her udder still looks like she'll hold out a day or two. So exciting!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> IM FREAKING OUT SKYLA !!!!!!!!!
> 
> No , i don't think its too early , Baby and Claire went that early and all were just fine
> 
> ...


Don't freak out Laura! Lol! All will be fine 

Good to know  I'm thinking it will be late tonight or tomorrow when she goes.. So makes me feel a bit better 

No, she's never been crabby here either so it's not like her to be like that!

Don't freak out :hug: I'll keep you up to date with it all I promise  :hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Betty went on the 18th when she wasn't due till the 30th, 4 healthy quads


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ThreeHavens said:


> Naw, I think 14 days early is too early most times, but 8 days shouldn't be too bad. Her udder still looks like she'll hold out a day or two. So exciting!!


Thanks :hug:

Could be still, but a lot of big change in a short time!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Scottyhorse said:


> Betty went on the 18th when she wasn't due till the 30th, 4 healthy quads


I remember that now!

Whew! Thanks for making me feel better you guys


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Busy Bee went early her first delivery. Two very healthy twins.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks guys  

I've had them go 5-6 days early, but thst it.. So was a tad worried lol!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok , but I'm still hyperventilating here ……
I can't do this anymore…..seriously. lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:hug: just take deep breaths  all is gonna be fine :hug:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> I've had them go 5-6 days early, but thst it.. So was a tad worried lol!


I still think she's gonna hold out on you, but I very well could be wrong. I've had my does lose ligs on and off and change personalities on and off for a few days ... and Bee filled her udder FAST like a week before she delivered. :ROFL: But you have better instincts than I do when it comes to these things.



Trickyroo said:


> Ok , but I'm still hyperventilating here &#8230;&#8230;
> I can't do this anymore&#8230;..seriously. lol


:hug: :hug: Kidding is stressful stuff!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:dazed::help::worried::shock::arrow::hi5::hug::

Yeah , I'm trying  I should be able to hold on…..i think :dazed:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I've had them do that to me too! :lol: but she's real uncomfortable too.. Pawing and up and down how too..

:hug: I know it's hard Laura

we put the monitor out in the shed so we can hear her


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Aw man, keep me posted! LOL You've got me going now. So exciting. I'll pray for you!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

She's getting ready , i just know it. That's how all of mine started , and it wasn't long after they started pushing.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for the prayers Danielle :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Danielle  :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Side view with a Hallie photo bomb  

It feels much fuller too!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

She's dropped a lot ! I think she will go today.
LOL that's my Hallie


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh yes! You should see the other side! Very hollowed out!

Haha! Yep! That's her alright!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , theres my baby !
She looks good Skyla


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

And that pink dish is awesome


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

you got her looking that way not me  

That used to be red lol! It's so old now! Haha!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You know how i would know labor was starting with my girls ?
Their back leg would stretch out then relax and she would move it a lot when she felt the pains coming. Then i knew to sit tight with them.
The twins were like that .


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks  She looks happy being there 
Oh good , i have a red one now , lolol. I can look forward to it turning pink , lol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yah, that's a good way to tell  I keep going in and out to check her cause we feel she's fairly close.. Though I said the opposite about Ellie and she proved me wrong so we shall see  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

She's a good girl and all the others seem to get along well  

Haha! Yep! Leaving it outside for a while helps too  :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh boy ! This feels awkward ! I have to go check on my girls and boys , but i have to come back inside to check on Pebbles , lol..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! Take your time  she has some more time to go


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ughhh , this is going to be one of those Looooooong days/nights


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Mostlikely! :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Bet your Mom and Julie are excited  Oh and Dee too !!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh yes! 
She's gonna be bummed! She wanted to be here, but they are camping out in Maine for the week  if they weren't 8hrs away we'd call her and tell her  she will have a nice surprise when she gets back though!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , I wish she could've been there too !! But your right , she will be surprised when she gets back  She is soooo nice 
I would love for any of my goats to go to her  Glad she wants a doeling , I'm praying Pebbles gives her one or two or three 
But thats it , no more , lolol.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im going to go out to the barn now , be back soon !
Pebbles , you better wait for me !!! lol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Aww , I wish she could've been there too !! But your right , she will be surprised when she gets back  She is soooo nice
> I would love for any of my goats to go to her  Glad she wants a doeling , I'm praying Pebbles gives her one or two or three
> But thats it , no more , lolol.


Your more then welcome to drive down  lol! 
Yep 
She is! They are such nice people  
I hope so too  
ROFL!!!

I'm thinking she will have buck/doe twins  any bets (besides Lacie's buck ones )


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Im going to go out to the barn now , be back soon !
> Pebbles , you better wait for me !!! lol.


:laugh: 
She's chilling out in the shade with the others now


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I would , the last trip we did to **Wally World** i got there in record time , so i bet if luck and traffic are the same , i could get to your place in four hours or so


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ugh.. I felt so bad about that.. Lol! We were like three hours late!!  
As long as your lady in a box (GPS) doesn't bring you every which way like ours :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I wonder if she will be like Lilly was……poor thing was so freaked out !
She had this *what the heck is going on inside me* look and didn't want to move. Sorta like my avatar ! She was standing right outside the door to the barn. I coaxed her in and into the stall but she planted her butt into the corner and wouldn't move. I was so scared she would have her babies and they would be squashed ! But , obviously that didn't happen


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Triplet bucks... :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Ugh.. I felt so bad about that.. Lol! We were like three hours late!!
> As long as your lady in a box (GPS) doesn't bring you every which way like ours :lol:


Oh it was no problem !!!! I was relaxing and needed that time to myself , believe me ! I was a bit concerned though , i was thinking something happened !

Yeah , that lady is something else , isn't she ? ROFL !
I rarely have a problem with her though , lol. Thank goodness


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

She seems pretty calm  
:ROFL: is that why Gracie has a flat head? :chin:  :lol:

And Emma, that is just as bad!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Oh it was no problem !!!! I was relaxing and needed that time to myself , believe me ! I was a bit concerned though , i was thinking something happened !
> 
> Yeah , that lady is something else , isn't she ? ROFL !
> 
> I rarely have a problem with her though , lol. Thank goodness


I just felt bad cause i couldn't call you to tell you!

Yep!! LOL!!
That's a good thing


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Emzi00 said:


> Triplet bucks... :lol:


I unfriend you :evil:


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> I unfriend you :evil:


That's not how it works, that's not how anything works! (Love that commercial) :lol:

I bet she has at least one doe in there... :chin:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I just felt bad cause i couldn't call you to tell you!
> 
> Yep!! LOL!!
> That's a good thing


Oh , I forgot to tell you that day that i usually print out a hard copy of my map quest directions just in case. I did that and was wondering why the miles driven were so little compared to the other directions and i didn't realize i must have clicked on the ferry option , lolol. Just like you guys did with the avoid tolls option , ROFL ! Its an easy mistake , believe me , lol. I did that when i first started using map quest not realizing it was going to affect my distance and 
all , lol.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Emzi00 said:


> That's not how it works, that's not how anything works! (Love that commercial) :lol:
> 
> I bet she has at least one doe in there... :chin:


I LOVE Beatrice , lolol. She's so cute  :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:

Emma , she has *all* does in there !!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> She seems pretty calm
> :ROFL: is that why Gracie has a flat head? :chin:  :lol:
> 
> And Emma, that is just as bad!!


:shocked: :scratch: does she ?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Alright , the goats are calling for me , i hear them……i seriously have to go out to the barn…….


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> :shocked: :scratch: does she ?


No I was just kidding  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Alright , the goats are calling for me , i hear them&#8230;&#8230;i seriously have to go out to the barn&#8230;&#8230;.


The sooner you go the sooner you get back  lol!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

I hope she kids without any problems for you! (With does!)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks 

She's doing lots of pacing as of now...


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Emzi00 said:


> Triplet bucks... :lol:


Agreed :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Lindsay!! *gasp* not you too!!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ok, ok, ok....maybe just twin bucks then:slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

rude! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I took my ring off and my hand feels so naked! :lol: I'm always playing with it and such and now it's not there.. So weird!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

good luck to you and Pebbles....I'm thinking pink!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Isn't is a rule of thumb that does with bucklings tend to go earlier? :lol: 

Is Pebbles a 2yr old FF? Any minor contractions yet? I'm way more excited than I should be about her kidding... I don't think I even get this excited about my own goats. Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Ryann!

No, it's does  lol! 

A yearling. She will be two in Feb.
A few small ones  nothing major though.. 
Haha!


----------



## HawksErieFarm (Apr 13, 2014)

How is she any babies yet??


Kimberly 
Home to 5 Nigerians, 20 rabbits, cows, dogs, cats, and fish.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Nothing yet.. We have dinner in the way, so she will probably interrupt us like they all do :lol: no, I think she will go later tonight


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im back  Anything new ? Like any new *doelings* ? 
Hows my Pebbles doing ?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

COgoatLover25 said:


> Ok, ok, ok....maybe just twin bucks then:slapfloor:


Lindsay , I unfriend you too :mecry:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Pushing!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

*eeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkk*

:shocked::shocked::tears::tears::fireworks:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> Lindsay , I unfriend you too :mecry:


Oh no you don't  :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

COgoatLover25 said:


> Oh no you don't  :lol:


:lol: 

Im going to let you guys in on something&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.dont tell Skyla i told you but&#8230;...

Pebbles had a girl so far , that's all i know&#8230;.I hope she is ok :tears:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> :lol:
> 
> Im going to let you guys in on something&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.dont tell Skyla i told you but&#8230;...
> 
> Pebbles had a girl so far , that's all i know&#8230;.I hope she is ok :tears:


Yay! A girl! I knew if I said buckling she'd get at least one girl!!!  hope everything's good!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Me too , I'm going crazy ! I called and was talking to Julie , but she's not saying much , lol. She sure has a lot to say when she texts me though , lol. She's so funny


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lol, I can hardly wait to see what the little girl looks like!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

All I got from her when i asked her if the baby looks like Pebbles 
was "sort of" :scratch:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hmmmm, any color bets? Lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hmmmm , thats a good one , i have no idea who's color is going to be dominant . I bet she has a lot of red , thats my guess. 
I'll have to break the news to Archie he's a father ( again ) 
All his babies were black and white but one , and that's Gracie who Julie owns  I hope they all look like Pebbles , break up that black and white theme , lolol. Although all Archie's babies are so pretty  
Nubians are sooooooo adorable when they are born !


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Another doeling !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ha , take that Lacie :wahoo:

Remember guys , you didn't hear any of this from me…...:angel2:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Darker brown then Pebbles with spots and the other is brown but no visible spots  
They are all doing well  Yay for Pebbles


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Is something wrong, why do I feel like something is wrong?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

What's wrong is these FLIES!!! And jubilee jumping the fence twice! 

But Pebbles and the girls are doing great!!  just working on her letting them nurse


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Why Leslie ? 

If your worried about Pebbles , she's fine and so are her babies . They are all well and resting comfortably


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Ehem! I'll take my money now  Thinking blue gives you pink  :lol: AND YOU DID NOT post any feet!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh thank goodness! Congrats Skyla!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Ignore Lacie, she just needs money for a goat...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Hush your face! :lol:


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Woo hoo! That's a great way to end the kidding season! 
Pictures wouldn't hurt...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I have to let Skyla post them  They are gorgeous !

:ROFL: Lacie , I guess your right , in a strange sort of way , lol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Pics


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well, I mean, did you think I was normal? :lol: Pretty sure at first impression, I come off as strange as can be :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Pics


Whada ya know?... Doe feet... :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Whada ya know?... Doe feet... :lol:


:ROFL: Yep , them dare doe feets :stars::stars:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Call the first one Dot , and the other one Not


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I gave myself a headache , too much stress


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I WAS RIGHT ABOUT THE TWINS!!! WRong about the time though, lol! Congrats, CONGRATS! Hey ... if a sale falls through on one of them, let me know.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Pics


:lovey::clap:arty:


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Skyla you pretty much got a matched set too, do they like tall, dark and handsome, older men? We could swap one doe for one buck and each have an unrelated pair. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yep Danielle!  I just knew she wasn't right! 
And I'll let you know Danielle  

And I called it! Right as my dad got home with dinner I was running out to her pushing! :doh:

They are a matched pair!  
If they weren't already sold and my dad was up for me even ASKING about another goat I'd consider the trade  lol! But, I can tell you I'm not about to ask him for another goat anytime soon!! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Ehem! I'll take my money now  Thinking blue gives you pink  :lol: AND YOU DID NOT post any feet!


Well you never specified that BEFORE so, no money for you! 

I completely forgot... It all happened so fast! I was chilling on the couch waiting for my dad to get home with dinner... When I heard her pushing over the monitor... So I booked it outside, put her in her stall and had kids within 10min! Lol!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

They are adorable. I thought we had another week to go. Wow.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks  they are 

We did!! Lol! She decided to surprise us  LOL!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just adorable!


----------



## HawksErieFarm (Apr 13, 2014)

So very cute!!! Congrats!!


Kimberly 
Home to 5 Nigerians, 20 rabbits, cows, dogs, cats, and fish.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks!!  I'm just smitten over them!!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

They are precious! I'm so jealous! 
Did she have any trouble or was it an easy delivery?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hehe! Too bad your a bit of a drive away.. You could come visit them! 

She did great  no problems  I helped her a bit with the first one, but she could have done it herself just fine


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Don't even tempt me! You just might find me on your doorstep tomorrow now that you offered.  

That's wonderful! I'm so happy for you and her.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:lol: your more then welcome! 

Yep it is! She doesn't like them nursing though  I have them both a bottle of the little colostrum she let milk out.. So hopefully she will let them through the night... Otherwise they will have to go on bottles full time..


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Aww, hope she accepts them. Make sure they get plenty of milk through the night. :hug: What cuties!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks.. I hope so too.. She loves them! and cleans them and talks to them.. But she doesn't like them touching her back legs, or teats.. They punch her belly and udder and she doesn't care... But the legs or teats and she jumps and turns around.. :/

Prayers are welcome..  they always help


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Dru was touchess at first too, it wasn't like she wasn't accepting them she just didn't completely seem to connect them touching her with them nursing, it was like something foreign was touching her, it last about a day or so and she got better. I actually had to hold the teat in their mouth that first few nursings, then after that it got better and better as Dru got more used to being a mom. 
So hopefully that is all it is.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok thanks  I helped them stay on for a bit each, then gave them each some of a bottle.. I'll do it that way a few more times and hopefully she lets them nurse soon.. I don't want four bottle kids right now.. :/ the milk goes bad quickly in the bucket with this heat!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im sure Pebbles will let them nurse soon. The same thing was with my others too. Lilly had me worried , but she figured it out and let them nurse  She just hasn't connected them with nursing yet. She would always let me touch her udder area , so she should catch on quickly.
Lilly acted as if i had a hot iron in my hand when i went to touch her udder , even when she was small , so i expected her to be a problem with nursing. The only one i was certain wouldn't catch on was Rosie.
She beat the heck out of me when i was trying to help her buckling nurse. I was sure she would kill him if i left them together. She was just hopped up on hormones i guess. Anyways , we know the ending to that story , lol. Thank goodness for my Daisy Mae  

Aww , i could just see her with her babies  You will have to video for me , i want to hear her talking to them


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Well, she's a great mama with them, but doesn't want them nursing... Oh well, more bottle kids 

I will try to get you a video soon Laura!  

Here are some new pics though


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Did you try giving her a shot of Banamine?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

No, I don't have any on hand... She didn't seem in pain.. And I'm milking her fine... 
Even when the kids were first born she didn't even care about them.. I dried them mostly off before she started licking them... :shrug: as long as she's nice to them I don't mind bottle kids


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

My, aren't they the sweetest things!

Some does just want to be single ladies.  Gypsy is kind of the same way. She did accept and nurse them from the get-go, but wasn't one to watch over her kids too closely, and didn't take weaning hard. She's an independent business goat, lol!! Then we have Busy Bee. Busy Bee is miserable unless she's pregnant, or nursing kids. I swear, her primary objective in life is to make babies. :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok , give them back , i changed my mind :slapfloor: :hi5:

Hey , isn't that my sweatshirt ? :grin::grin::grin:

That second pic is precious ! I can't stop laughing at her little face


----------

